# Suche Site mit modernen Klaviernoten



## Xeal87 (28. Juni 2002)

Hallo! 
Ich suche eine page bei der es z.B. Linkin Park lieder als Klaviernoten gibt. Thx


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juli 2002)

Noten? Tabs? hm.. 

http://www.pianotabs.net/index.html
Hilft Dir das?

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


----------



## Xeal87 (5. Juli 2002)

da werden mir ja aber nur noten als buchstaben angezeigt !
Gibts da nicht noch was anderes ?


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2002)

Nee.. ich find nur sowas, tut mir leid..

Gruß =)


----------

